# What can the CABE gurus tell me about Peerless?



## Coaster Brake (Oct 13, 2012)

I picked this thing up today, sorry for the hasty pics..



 



All I can really tell about it is that it has a weird armless coaster brake, and that it is really old.
I'm guessing teens.
On a related note, anyone have a spare set of singletubes for sale?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 13, 2012)

*Sold by Sears Roebuck Co. in the teens*

1918 Sears Roebuck catalog page, bike on the right  >>>> same chainring, same head badge......



 



Congrats on a very cool find!!!!!!!!!  Wish I could get that lucky.


----------



## chitown (Oct 13, 2012)

This is a 1914 Sears ad. This one shows a bladed (English) fork. Not sure if the 1918 is bladed or not. Handlebars look like the '18 model though.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 13, 2012)

Sure looks like it came in some pretty wild colors for the day.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 14, 2012)

*Peerless'*

Here's a couple spotted at Copake this past spring.  One has 700c's


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 14, 2012)

*1908*

Based on the head badge design of your bike, I think it's earlier, like this 1908 clip attached.

 Hey Chris, dig the fork on this bike Meadesque-ish.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll get some better pics of what's left of the paint accents, and other features to see what we can find.
I thought about putting 700c's on it, like I to did my chainless bike, but the wood clad rims on it are in really good shape, they are even  true.


----------



## chitown (Oct 14, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> Based on the head badge design of your bike, I think it's earlier, like this 1908 clip attached.
> 
> Hey Chris, dig the fork on this bike Meadesque-ish.




Nice catalog clip there. Does it show a 1/2" pitch chain that early? I agree the badge does look earlier. 

Those ones at Copake look pretty sweet.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 14, 2012)

What's left of the paint,






Nifty fork, also fixed spot on frame.



Pretty serious set of handlebars



No coaster brake arm?
WITCHCRAFT I SAY


----------



## Waterland (Oct 15, 2012)

You're sure it's not a fixed gear.  Or perhaps the arm is just missing.  Cool bike though regardless.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 15, 2012)

Waterland said:


> You're sure it's not a fixed gear.  Or perhaps the arm is just missing.  Cool bike though regardless.




Nope, It has a coaster brake. On the side the arm would be on there is a rough spot that bites into the frame.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 15, 2012)

You are missing the brake arm I'd guess



Coaster Brake said:


> Nope, It has a coaster brake. On the side the arm would be on there is a rough spot that bites into the frame.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 15, 2012)

No, its this one right here, it never had an arm.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, interesting.. Does it say Musselman on it?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 15, 2012)

pelletman said:


> OK, interesting.. Does it say Musselman on it?



I haven't had time to brush the crud off of the outer hub shell yet, but it has the same guts as any other mussleman hub.


----------

